

Snap Framework v. 0.6 released - LukeHoersten
http://snapframework.com/blog/2011/10/28/snap-0.6-released

======
Locke1689
I'm very interested in using Haskell for web development as the most I've done
with it is writing a Scheme subset -> x86 asm compiler. Has anyone done
anything non-trivial with it? How does it compare to frameworks for other
succinct languages like Django or RoR? Does Snap feature an ORM or is it SQL
through the IO monad or similar?

~~~
mightybyte
For some examples of people using Snap in the real world, check out
[http://snapframework.com/faq#is-anyone-using-snap-in-
product...](http://snapframework.com/faq#is-anyone-using-snap-in-production).
The guys at Silk (<http://silkapp.com>) use Snap for some of their back end
infrastructure. Janrain discussed their use of Snap in this presentation
<http://vimeo.com/21210266>. In fact, when you log in to ladygaga.com a Snap
server is involved at some point. In addition to those, I and others have used
Snap to build non-trivial proprietary websites.

Snap intentionally has not made ORM/persistence decisions. The developer is
free to choose any Haskell library (including the one used by Yesod) to
interface with a database. There is a library written to simplify the use of
mongoDB with Snap (pre-0.6). The new snaplet abstraction introduced in 0.6
makes writing these kinds of libraries much easier and provides a clear path
to follow, so I imagine we'll be seeing a lot more activity in this area. In
fact, someone has already released an HDBC interface as a snaplet. They even
have a tutorial for it here: [https://github.com/norm2782/snaplet-
hdbc/wiki/HDBC-Snaplet-T...](https://github.com/norm2782/snaplet-
hdbc/wiki/HDBC-Snaplet-Tutorial).

~~~
antipax
Just tried to find a Snap HTTP header on ladygaga.com. Couldn't find it.
Definitely curious, do you have any more detail about what they used it for?

~~~
mightybyte
You won't find it. It's somewhere in the back end of Janrain's authentication
service. It doesn't serve user facing requests, but it does get hit.

